# Reviewed : Redgear MK881 Invador pseudo-RGB mechanical keyboard (brown switches)



## doomgiver (Apr 1, 2019)

*Intro :*
Redgear MK881 Invador is a mechanical USB keyboard with pseudo-RGB backlight.
On amazon, they offer Blue and Brown switches. I bought the Browns.
It cost me 3k at that time (Aug 2018)

*Why should I BUY it?:*
Has backlit keys. Its a mechanical keyboard. Has Blue/Brown switches. Connects via USB. Supports multimedia keys. RGB backlights. 9 different light modes. Looks cool. 

*backlit keys*
*brown switch (mech kb)*
*usb*
*multimedia keys*

*Why should I NOT BUY it?*
RGB lights that cannot be changed. Has a pink row. Not a true RGB keyboard. I wish it did not have the horrible pink row. a single color would have been waaaay cooler. Key descriptions are a bit odd/nonstandard. Status lights are not immediately apparent (capslock/numlock indicators).

pink row

*Features :*

 its a _*true *_mechanical keyboard. this is not a membrane/pseudo-mechanical/hybrid/whatever not-mechanical/cheap knockoff keyboard.
 pseudo RGB lights. you CANNOT change the colors themselves, but you can choose between 6 display styles or define 3 custom styles. (it just changes how the keys light up)
 uses Kailh Brown switches. Kailh seems like a cheaper version of Cherry MX. Browns have a very small tactile bump, and honestly, its not noticible in most conditions. Its also has an almost silent activation. MUCH quieter than Blues. I really hate Blues, personally.

 its basically a cheap, mass produced chinese mechanical keyboard that companies buy in bulk, stick their own sticker/logo and re-sell. go to aliexpress and you'll find TONS of keyboards, with this exact style, but with different logos. look at the screws and the font.

*Review :*
*1.) Looks. *

looks good. lol. 

comes in black. 

does not have a tray cover, so the switches and backplate is exposed in all its glory. 

it looks pretty cool in profile.
however, the lights are trashy. ultra. fukken. trashy. it'd have been better if they'd stuck to a single light color.
it has a pink row.
color of each row (from top to bottom) : red, green, orange, red, blue, pink

*2.) Build quality. *

its a nice solid, sturdy keyboard that you can use as a bludgeon. 

its pretty tall, and i'd recommend using a wristrest. 

keys dont wobble a lot. spacebar, as usual, is the wobbliest, noisiest and the most irritating key. 

thanks to the "futuristic" font, some keys are very similar (6, G, for eg), while the shift key simply has an "up" arrow. the special keys have been shortened(eg, page up/down keys are PU/PD) i dont quite like it, but i dont mind either. it could be a dealbreaker for people who are new to typing/have to look at keys. 

the cable is long, braided, and is quite stiff. 

the connector straight, gold plated and is STURDY. it might be too big for some cases, but i dont think it will get damaged even if you bend it into a pretzel. 

The back of the keyboard has different channels to route the cable.

*3.) Ergonomics. *

no wristrest. 

keys are nicely scalloped. 

Browns have very weak tactile feedback (close to non-existant). activation force is quite low as well, lower than Blues. no activation noise, but when you bottom out the keys, it DOES make a bit of sound. im really not satisfied with the loudness of the sound. i'd prefer if it was silent. im considering adding rubber rings to absorb the noise. 

*4.) Performance.* 

excellent. 

there is no noticible lag in input. 

dunno about N-Key Rollover. it accepts 3 simultaneous keypresses easily.

*5.) Extra features.* 

comes with some replacement keycaps for WSAD and arrow keys and a keycap puller.

TOO LONG ; I READ IT ALL : I wanted a backlit Brown/Red mechanical keyboard with a USB connector and multimedia keys that would get delivered FAST. I have used TVS gold (Blue switches) previously, and it has a super short PS/2 cable, so I stopped using it. My other option was Motospeed CK104 off aliexpress, but i wasnt prepared to wait 2 weeks. they are almost the same, except the 104 has a single color. CK108 has more color options and is slightly more expensive.


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 28, 2019)

update: the 2nd row from bottom (ZXCV row, blue in color) is having problems.

it will randomly swap the lightning mode (ie, it will go dark, then  keys will light up when i press them).
numpad enter key is permanently off.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 28, 2019)

I don't understand why these keyboard manufacturers can't make a single coloured backlit keyboard..Even single coloured they make blue or red, what about white..
White is a neutral colour and can work with any build.. People have to be forced to buy RGb just to set it to white.. 
I had to settle for red, because RGB is too expensive..


----------



## maheshn (Nov 3, 2019)

Nerevarine said:


> I don't understand why these keyboard manufacturers can't make a single coloured backlit keyboard..Even single coloured they make blue or red, what about white..
> White is a neutral colour and can work with any build.. People have to be forced to buy RGb just to set it to white..
> I had to settle for red, because RGB is too expensive..



Actually white is available, but even it is expensive.

check out

*www.amazon.in/Cooler-Master-Master...refix=cooler+master+mechanical,aps,336&sr=8-2


White LED's, mechanical, good quality. Only con is more expensive.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 3, 2019)

Yeah, it's cost was 8k+ when I bought mine. So I thought it wasnt a good deal then. 
I bought Hyper X alloy elite (blue switches) for 6.8k in flipkart.. Cant get a better deal than that.. (atleast then)..


----------

